# Objets avez-vous donc une âme ?



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2008)

Nous croulons sous les objets. Les regardons-nous encore ? Faites partager vos découvertes d'objets qui ont perdu leur valeur objectale, d'objets qui offrent une résistance à être ce qu'ils sont : des objets. Objets de design, objets de brocante, objets de souvenir, objets liés à une histoire personnelle ou universelle, racontez-les, présentez-lez, parlez de leur beauté voire de ce qui vous étonne dans leur conception, de qui les rend spéciaux.







Le presse-agrume Juicy Salif (1991) de Starck dessiné pour Alessi : objet étrange en fonte d'aluminium, entre la fusée de Tintin et l'araignée à trois pattes.​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ...racontez-les, présentez-lez, parlez de leur beauté voire de ce qui vous étonne dans leur conception, de qui les rend spéciaux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je m'en sers pour me gratter le dos...


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2008)

J'a ouïe-dire qu'à Fancouleaux on s'en sert pour y faire asseoir les touristes  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Décembre 2008)

Je m'en sert comme forme à la chasse aux canards


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Rachel Whiteread. _Untitled (Grey)_. 1996 - 2003.


edit:​ 
chez moi, bon nombre d'objets ont été détournés de leur fonction originelle:
porte-bouteille transformée en abat-jour, fourche devenue pied de lampe, ampoules de cinéma (sur des socles en fer ou des tiges filetées) devenues sculptures, diodes (collées sur des plaques de métal et entourées de coton) transformées en applique murale ou tabouret et roue de vélo pour un ready-made duchampien... ​ 

.​


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Décembre 2008)

Deux objets "techniques" : un magnétophone 2 pistes Revox A77 et un synthétiseur analogique ARP Odyssey

Je m'en servais, dans les années 70, pour faire quelque chose qui n'a reçu son nom que quelques années plus tard : du mix. Je mélangeais difficilement les notes de l'ARP enregistrées sur chacune des deux pistes du Revox. Ces objets n'avaient pas d'âme. Seulement un usage. 

Bien plus tard, j'ai cessé de m'en servir. Peu à peu, il sont devenus hors d'usage. En panne. Par manque de savoir-faire et de patience pour trouver des pièces détachées, je les ai laissés en l'état. 

Et là, ils ont reçu ou acquis une âme. Cette âme leur est venue de ne plus avoir d'usage. C'est la mort qui leur a octroyé une âme. Chez les objets, l'âme est au passé. Ce qui les anime, c'est de ne plus être au présent.

Cette âme, c'est la mienne ou une retombée de la mienne, un morceau ancien de mon âme. Mais c'est aussi leur âme. Ils vivent (car l'âme a longtemps été considérée comme un principe de vie) du fait d'être devenus mon passé figé, cristallisé en eux. Ce qui les anime, c'est ce morceau de mon âme devenu autonome. Ils sont moi sans l'être. Moi à une distance infranchissable de moi.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Décembre 2008)

Qui n'a jamais voulu ouvrir ce foutu machin pour voir comment que c'était fait dedans ???:rateau:




En tout cas ce jouet antique continue à intriguer les 3/4 des personnes qui l'ont dans les mains.


----------



## Grug (9 Décembre 2008)

Source d'inspiration très en vogue aussi 







(photo prise à la biennale de Design st-etienne 2008, j'ai pas noté le créateur )


----------



## usurp (9 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Qui n'a jamais voulu ouvrir ce foutu machin pour voir comment que c'était fait dedans ???:rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je l'ai fait . 
Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais réussi à le faire autrement qu'en le démontant et le remontant :rose:.
Je n'ose pas essayer de nouveau avec celui de mon fils (c'est revenu à la mode) de peur de craquer et de le démonter pour faire genre j'y arrive : je ne sais pas si la qualité du produit et la même qu'auparavant, je pourrais de le casser .

--Usurp--


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2008)

Nikon F (1959 / 1974). Une dégaine pas possible, avec cet énorme prisme. Une gueule de baroudeur, indestructible. Beaucoup de ces boitiers ont une âme : celles des photographes qui l'utilisèrent pour couvrir tous les conflits du Monde. Certains doivent encore rouiller dans les rizières, d'autres ont terminé leur carrière sur des étagères.​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Décembre 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Moi je l'ai fait .
> Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais réussi à le faire autrement qu'en le démontant et le remontant :rose:.
> Je n'ose pas essayer de nouveau avec celui de mon fils (c'est revenu à la mode) de peur de craquer et de le démonter pour faire genre j'y arrive : je ne sais pas si la qualité du produit et la même qu'auparavant, je pourrais de le casser .
> 
> --Usurp--


Tu pourrais nous faire un petit tutoriel avec des photos :
"Jailbreak de votre Rubik's Cube". (Attention mieux vaut attendre la fin de la garantie ! )


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Décembre 2008)

Il y a peu de livres qui m'aient autant marqué que celui-là.
Il y a beaucoup d'objets détournés chez moi. De bouts d'objets, pour être exact. Dont la destination a changé. La fonctionnalité aussi. Ce sont des objets _fongibles_. Ils sont consommés par leur usage, en quelque sorte. Et par la nouvelle beauté que le nouvel usage leur donne. Il faudra que je pense à en faire de mauvaises photos, à l'occasion.


----------



## mado (9 Décembre 2008)

Pendant que j'y pense l'écrieur, rend moi le presse agrume !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Décembre 2008)

Un objet que j'adore:


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2008)

Le Nagra, c'est comme le Nikon F : lourd, pas spécialement pratique, avec une gueule créée par la fonction. Et étrangement la magie opère. Pas beau, pas design, mais la classe ! 

Comme ca :






J'en ai une, posée dans l'entrée. Et bien, ca ne rate pas : tous ceux qui passent ne peuvent s'empécher de la regarder, de taper 3 ou 4 touches. ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Décembre 2008)

Ah mais si, c'est beau. Le métal utilisé, le poli, ce mélange de sobriété et le délire des boutons et des vumètres, c'est beau! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> chez moi, bon nombre d'objets ont été détournés de leur fonction originelle:
> porte-bouteille transformée en abat-jour, fourche devenue pied de lampe, ampoules de cinéma (sur des socles en fer ou des tiges filetées) devenues sculptures, diodes (collées sur des plaques de métal et entourées de coton) transformées en applique murale ou tabouret et roue de vélo pour un ready-made duchampien...



Un artiste que j'ai rencontré jadis, homme objet de son état, se faisait bien carrer un vélo dans la raie... Des fois même, il faisait le slip...


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais si, c'est beau. Le métal utilisé, le poli, ce mélange de sobriété et le délire des boutons et des vumètres, c'est beau! :love:



Les vu-mètres... Maintenant, pour en avoir, il faut taper dans le très haut de gamme. C'était génial, ca : les deux petits écrans, et l'aiguille toute fine qui se baladait en rythme. Avant l'arrivée du tout électronique, quasiment tous les amplis en avaient. C'était l'époque des prises DIN . Franchement, les diodes à côté de ca, c'est pitoyable... 

Comme les premiers magnétoscopes, avec les boutons à tringle, qui dépassaient bien de la facade, et un tiroir à cassettes qui s'ouvrait sur le dessus, comme celui des cassettes audio ! :love: Raaaahhhh, la gueule ! :love:



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un artiste que j'ai rencontré jadis, homme objet de son état, se faisait bien carrer un vélo dans la raie... Des fois même, il faisait le slip...



Pourquoi ne suis-je pas étonné ?!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pourquoi ne suis-je pas étonné ?!



Parce que comme moi, tu as compris que la nature nous réservera toujours des surprises amusantes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'en ai une, posée dans l'entrée. Et bien, ca ne rate pas : tous ceux qui passent ne peuvent s'empécher de la regarder, de taper 3 ou 4 touches. ​



Ouais... Un peu comme un piano, mais en moins casse-couilles, quoi...


----------



## Craquounette (9 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Un peu comme un piano, mais en moins casse-couilles, quoi...



mais tout aussi lourd


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

Ce bel objet mauve, que ces créateurs appellent un blob, allez savoir pourquoi, je me demande souvent s'il a une âme.
Et sinon, s'il n'en a pas, pourquoi ma femme le range-t-elle dans son tiroir...


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2009)

Aucune idée du pourquoi du comment....

_Et toc dans les temps!! Donc je ne me laisse pas blobber _


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mars 2009)

j'aime beaucoup les objets design et je n'hésite jamais à détourner un objet de sa fonction première ou à le customiser avec un pot d'acrylique  je pense que certains objets ont tellement de présence qu'ils se suffisent à eux-même, comme par exemple la vieille machine à écrire dont parle Amok...

J'utilise un vieux Lisa (l'unité centrale du moins) comme table de nuit à la maison, ça doit être le petit coté geekette :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

Moi j'aime les vieux réveil Jaz.






Je ne les collectionne pas, je ne les cherche pas, j'attends juste qu'ils viennent à moi.
Je ne les remonte pas, surtout pas, ça fait trop de bruit.
Si jamais mes enfants en remontent un, j'attends qu'il sonne, et là, j'appuie dessus : blob.


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ()
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors qu'il était posé sur un meuble, le chat vînt se frotter à lui

Résultat

Ce bel objet n'a plus que deux pattes. 

Déjà qu'il n'était pas pratique à utiliser sur ses trois jambes (que d'éclaboussures autour du verre), il l'est d'autant moins maintenant qu'il est accroché au mur (comme emprisonné dans le plâtre).



Et pour l'objet du moment, je viens de rénover un classeur à rideaux des années 50 qui me vient de ma mère, qui le tenait de son père, qui l'avait récupéré à l'occasion d'un renouvellement de mobilier de son entreprise.

Autant dire que je l'ai toujours connu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Deux objets "techniques" : un magnétophone 2 pistes Revox A77 et un synthétiseur analogique ARP Odyssey


 ...  un magnétophone Carad 4 pistes avec façade tout alu et côtés en bois (un superbe objet que je possède encore à l'heure actuelle malheureusement avec les cabestans nases !) et un Pro-One de Sequential Circuits qui arrache encore les tripes !


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Mars 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...  un magnétophone Carad 4 pistes avec façade tout alu et côtés en bois (un superbe objet que je possède encore à l'heure actuelle malheureusement avec les cabestans nases !) et un Pro-One de Sequential Circuits qui arrache encore les tripes !



Je veux bien te croire 

Le fiston du légendaire Prophet-5 !


----------

